# owl's creek/ rudee inlet



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

fished incoming tide. caught one flattie by the rail, only 15'' though. did catch my first speck of the yr measuring 16''. i was throwing a chartreuse gulp swimming mullet for flounder around the bridge pilings and made a bad cast so i reeled it back with some quickness and the speck hit it. wasnt targeting them and didnt think they were back in there. anyone ever caught anything decent by the boat ramp at owl's creek where it drops from 6ft to 35 ft?


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Stick to the bridge Imo, good things happening there.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Did you switch targets to the specks? May be more in there.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*spots*

are the spots bitting on the piers yet


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ba0021 said:


> are the spots bitting on the piers yet


LOL!

I think you'll find they'll bite better on BWFB or bloodworm better than on piers.


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried a couple mirro lures but i didnt have much bait for specks b/c i was targeting flounder. There were huge schools of minnows all around the bridge pilings. Caught it on incoming tide and it was dark out. And yes spot love the fishbites nloodworms. Usually a sabiki rig and fishbites works for me..


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

Smittroc said:


> Did you switch targets to the specks? May be more in there.


I wish i knew they were in there cause i would have brought bait. But then again the crabs out there are terrible IMO.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

If there are crabs out there...catch them...cut'em up....and use them for bait!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Iridealmerrick said:


> I wish i knew they were in there cause i would have brought bait. But then again the crabs out there are terrible IMO.


You HAD the bait. Just work it differently - as you saw. Jighead/gulp swimming mullet will work for pups too. . . different stroke catch different fish.


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

went out again last night to try and troll the oceanfront for spanish at sunset, but ended up having no luck. trolled from rudee to about 25th st and back but no bites. trolled gold a silver gotchas and clark spoons. after dark i went back to the rocks by the inlet and caught a hanful of undersized flounder and a few spot and trout as well. caught the flounder with gulp and a jig head. didnt come home with any keepers but atleast i caught fish!


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

caught 5 spot all on FBBW and a sabiki rig


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Rudee/Owls Creek seems to be sterile of fish lately.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

you should try trolling spoons, mostly gold with anywhere from 10 to 20 ft of 30lb leader going to a 3 or 4 oz inline sinker. make sure you use swivels on both sides of the weight so your line doesnt twist all up.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Rudee/Owls Creek seems to be sterile of fish lately.


Doing just fine from the shore, get your butt out of the yak.


----------

